# Help......



## Mattman (Jan 6, 2012)

gizmoboomboom said:


> Can somebody please help me with this question that i have been asked..
> 
> State 4 areas of responsibility of the electrical contractor for an installation, with respect to Each of the following:
> 
> ...


Go to this website it may help with a) and b) if you search. http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1998/2306/contents/made


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

#5.. don't post in bold font.. :no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> #5.. don't post in bold font.. :no:



With the bold type you won't need to use your bifocals.:thumbsup:


----------

